# 2k lacquer in a rattle can.



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi everyone. My wing mirrors need painting and I'm after some 2k lacquer in an aerosol can. Can anyone help recommend a good make? Thank you.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mipa-2K-2PACK-Clear-Lacquer-400-ml-Spray-Aerosol-rattle-can-/191694768622?hash=item2ca1e609ee

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aerosol-Pro-XL-2k-Clear-Coat-/310737889663?hash=item48596be97f

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2K-aerosol-Spraymax-Gloss-Lacquer-Clear-Coat-Spray-400ml-art-no-2680061-German-/251373981458?hash=item3a870e8f12


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

waqasr said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mipa-2K-2PACK-Clear-Lacquer-400-ml-Spray-Aerosol-rattle-can-/191694768622?hash=item2ca1e609ee
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aerosol-Pro-XL-2k-Clear-Coat-/310737889663?hash=item48596be97f
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2K-aerosol-Spraymax-Gloss-Lacquer-Clear-Coat-Spray-400ml-art-no-2680061-German-/251373981458?hash=item3a870e8f12


Thanks for the reply. Have you used any of these as user experience would be welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive used the spraymax , no complaints probably as good as an aerosol can be


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

What's the shelf life once the can has been activated ?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

needs using straight away - couple of hours tops id guess


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I so want to try this stuff ... Just the H&S issue putting me off


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

enc said:


> I so want to try this stuff ... Just the H&S issue putting me off


Yep!
You've only got to look up isocyanates to realise that these products shouldn't really be produced for DIY use!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> needs using straight away - couple of hours tops id guess


That's what I thought you might say, looks like I need to find a good 1k lacquer for wheels, the thought of dying from 2k lacquer didn't really appeal in the first place if I'm honest.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

jolls said:


> Thanks for the reply. Have you used any of these as user experience would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks.


Yep, used the Proxl and its very good, though expensive because its only a 200ml can and yes pot life is only a few hours. But these 2k aerosols are the best you will get in a can.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Gerson do a mask which is supposedly OK to use with 2k up to a limited number of hours. You need to make sure it is fitted correctly and air tight though. I got mine from eBay, not for use with 2k, just wanted a decent mask.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

notice the american shows they just wear a non air fed face mask 

but yeah make sure you read up about it and make sure you are happy


----------

